# Thompson Center Seneca



## Aythya

In 1982 I bought a .36 caliber TC Seneca with the idea I would use it for rabbits and squirrels. To make a long story short, I have never used the rifle, it is unfired.

Anybody have any ideas on what this rifle might be worth? I am downsizing my large stockpile of hunting stuff and this is one of the things that make go.


----------



## Plainsman

I can't give you a number on what that rifle is worth, but it is valuable. They have not made it for a long time. If it was a 45 caliber I know guys that would beat down your door for that rifle.

I have a 45 cal Cherokee that is just a shorter version of your Seneca. I can't count the times I have had fellows try to buy it. I have been offered $350, and your rifle is worth more than mine. It would make a wonderful squirrel rifle.

There isn't much information on the value of these rifles. I think it's one of those things that's worth what you can get for it. I would start at $600 and see what becomes of it. It may only bring $400, but that is a model that is much sought after.


----------



## Aythya

PM,

Thanks for the input and info. I bought it for squirrels when I was in grad school but was too busy to do much squirrel hunting then. Over the years I just never got around to it with other things taking priority.

I also bought a .32 caliber barrel about the same time thinking I would make a nice flintlock squirrel rifle. Somehow that barrel disappeared in the many moves I made over the years.

I would really like to have a longrifle for small game. But period authentic flintlocks are pricey. Not sure I have the talent needed to make one.


----------



## barebackjack

Aythya said:


> I would really like to have a longrifle for small game. But period authentic flintlocks are pricey. Not sure I have the talent needed to make one.


Hogwash!

If you have basic woodworking skills (i.e. can run a saw, file, drill, and sandpaper) and a good book on the topic, you can easily build one of these over the course of a few months.

http://www.trackofthewolf.com/(S(fwj0oi ... rh4lbrw555))/categories/partDetail.aspx?catId=13&subId=77&styleId=272&partNum=CLASSIC-GOLDEN-AGE-LONGRIFLE-FLINT-PARTS-LIST

This is a GREAT book on the subject.

http://www.trackofthewolf.com/(S(fwj0oi ... rh4lbrw555))/categories/partDetail.aspx?catId=4&subId=38&styleId=137&partNum=BOOK-GGC

Building them is fun, and HIGHLY addicting. You cant wait to finish it so you can shoot it, but when your done, you cant wait to build another.


----------



## Aythya

BBJ,

Thanks for the vote of confidence but I am not kidding. I don't have basic woodworking skills. I can hardly pound a nail into a 2 x 4 and get it right.

I will check out the book you cited. I talked to the Track of the Wolf guys about a year ago and they made it sound kind of complicated. I will admit I am a bit intimidated by the whole idea because I really do lack any "build it" capabilities.

On the other hand, maybe I should just give it a try and see what happens.


----------



## Plainsman

I'm betting you could trade that Seneca for an decent flintlock.


----------



## Aythya

Well, I did some research on Seneca rifles and am pretty amazed. Used ones in good condition are going from $500 - $700. Barrels and stocks on ebay are going for $400+. Unreal.

Given that mine is unfired I figure I'll ask $800. If I can get that or close I should be able to get a really nice flintlock rifle kit from Track of the Wolf.


----------



## Plainsman

Wow, I knew the Seneca was a sought after firearm. It's one of the finest traditional rifles built I think. As a matter of fact it would be very hard to come buy anything other than a fine custom with that type of quality. I'm glad you searched first rather than asking $600 as I suggested.


----------



## barebackjack

If you can get $700 that would be a great start on a flinter.

Try track of the wolf. They do consignment sales, and may do a trade for you or flat out buy it.

They've always bent over backwards every time Ive dealt with them.


----------



## Aythya

Thanks. I'll contact them about consignment or a trade.


----------



## LHS905

Aythya,

Did you end up selling the Seneca? If you did, what did you sell it for?

Thanks.

LHS


----------



## LHS905

Bump

Athya are you out there????

LHS


----------



## mr.trooper

ANY 36 cal rifle is a rare bird these days.


----------



## LHS905

Couldn't wait any longer, found a different unfired Seneca .36. Can't wait to shoot it. I'm thinking snowshoe hares next winter.

LHS


----------



## Plainsman

LHS905 said:


> Couldn't wait any longer, found a different unfired Seneca .36. Can't wait to shoot it. I'm thinking snowshoe hares next winter.
> 
> LHS


In the mid 1980's Thompson Center made a Cherokee in 36 and 45 caliber. It took me a while to make up my mind, but I bought the 45 so I could shoot deer with it. The Cherokee is a poor man's Seneca. Nearly identical, but without the brass furniture.

I have shot squirrel and rabbit with a round ball and 30 gr of P Pyrodex. I have also shot deer with the 255 gr Thompson Center Maxi Hunter with 70 gr P Pyrodex. The Seneca and Cherokee are slim, light rifles that carry easily all day long. I wish I had recorded the velocity when I chronographed it, but I think the 30 gr P Pyrodex pushed the 127 gr round ball at around 900 fps.


----------

